# For all staffy owners- weight?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Just curious, for those of you who have staffs what do they weigh?

I weighed Harvey at the vets last night, he was 18.9kg! Fat boy was only 10.2 last time I took him in! He's certainly not fat though. Nice waist on him, can feel his ribs.

Roo came in at 8.5kg...but a kilo of that is fur. :001_huh:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence was weighed on Saturday and weighed 17kg at almost 6 months.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Terence was weighed on Saturday and weighed 17kg at almost 6 months.


Wow!!! He's gonna be a biiiiiig staff!!! :cornut:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

weight is a personal choice for each and every stafford owner.

SOme people like them lean whilst others middle of the road and then the people who like their dogs with a nice hearty covering 

I would forget the scales myself and just go by your own eye and if your dog has all the signs which you like to see such as a waste and is in proportion then i would be happy with that.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm, I thought mine were average. Neither are full staffs, Baileys day was a staff and his mum was three quarters staff (byb sadly) and he's just over 25kg. And not an ounce of it looks to be fat lol.

Novak is only half staff and is just under 25kg.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Someone once told me a bitch should weigh between 11 and 15 kg and a male should weigh between 12 and 17 kg, my staffy cross weighed 23 kg and she looked good for it but she was tall, it all depends on wether they are leggy or stumpy but its normally personal to you and your dog, i like my staffys well fed but not obese


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

He's dead leggy. And if anything a bit too on the scrawny side for my liking. He has a nice, deep chest but no meat on him! I can't physically feed him any more, he's never that hungry! 

Having said that, when he sits on my knee he weighs a ton! 

Solid muscle I think.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always though of staffy's as quite small dogs - and have always been confused when people say ' a great big staffy' and assumed they'd got the breed wrong.
The KC states "Size: Desirable height at withers 36-41 cms (14 to 16 ins), these heights being related to the weights. Weight: dogs: 13-17 kgs (28-38 lbs); bitches 11-15.4 kgs."

It does seem that a lot of Staffy's are being bred bigger than this now.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fleur said:


> It does seem that a lot of Staffy's are being bred bigger than this now.


would be interesting to hear the weights of some KC Registered Staffies? ? As in are they coming out smaller than some of the staffies we see on the street?

Millie is 21Kg (Rottie X Shar Pei) and is quite obviously to the naked eye taller and larger than my sisters Staffy Maizie.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> would be interesting to hear the weights of some KC Registered Staffies? ? As in are they coming out smaller than some of the staffies we see on the street?
> 
> Millie is 21Kg (Rottie X Shar Pei) and is quite obviously to the naked eye taller and larger than my sisters Staffy Maizie.


I know when I went to crufts a couple of years ago my friend was really suprised at how small staffies actually are, I think it would be interesting to see the difference in 'pet' bred and KC bred pure staffies.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I never seem to see two Staffords the same these days, most I assume are poorly bred family pets or crosses.

Sailor is crossed with a Rottweiler and he is a very lean 25kg. If I allow him to get any bigger than this he turns into a barrell and pants almost constantly :frown2: altho I get a few comments that he needs to put weight on by the usual folk who believe Staffies and their types should be as big as possibe


----------



## staffybella (Sep 26, 2011)

my girl is 20kg and is 17 months old....i don't think she is a full staffy though...she's solid muscle and has no tummy what so ever but a very big chest!! but i'm constantly thinking she's too thin and then the next second i'm thinking she's too chunky, so i've gone for the middle and decided she's perfect size


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fizz is just over 20 kg, I tend to just go on what i see...if she looks too porky i adjust her diet, i don't weigh her often only if she has to go to the vets...she looks healthy enough on it...a little round around the tum but she is getting old so she's allowed a little bit of spread lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sailor said:


> I never seem to see two Staffords the same these days, most I assume are poorly bred family pets or crosses.
> 
> Sailor is crossed with a Rottweiler and he is a very lean 25kg. If I allow him to get any bigger than this he turns into a barrell and pants almost constantly :frown2: altho I get a few comments that he needs to put weight on by the usual folk who believe Staffies and their types should be as big as possibe


I thought Sailor was huggggge!!  Bless Millie is only 21kg so there not to different


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Kc is not Kc registered but her height and weight are correct for the standard :thumbup1: just a shame her conformation isn't  She is 15kg exact at present, although now with her age and issues am trying to get her nearer 14.5kg. 

Buddy is a rescue and assumed not Kc registered. He weighs in at 18.4kg at present. He has a deep chest and a slim waist with a nice tuck. He is quite muscled now, whereas when I got him he looked fat and only weighed in at 18.6kg! 

I too would be interested in some breed registered ones


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I've seen a few proper KC registered staffs and they are pretty small, but chunky type dogs.

There's no way Harvey is a full staff! There's something else in there, and I am inclined to think lab (even if say his dad was a staff x lab and his mum a staff).


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got a short, stocky staffy (stella) and the vet say's she should be about 12-13kg. Personally I think she looks good at 14-15kg and the vet has said that that weight will be ok for her. Granted she's only been at that weight for a short time then she had a problem with her leg and now is at about 16.5-17kg.
She looks slightly overweight but not fat and when I took her to hydrotherapy the weighed her 3 times using 2 different sets of scales because they were sure she didn't look that weight.
My other 1's a staffy x ? (shandy). She's slightly taller, only by an inch or so, nowhere near as stocky with a nice waist and she weighs 18.5kg.
Looking at them together you would say that stella was the heavier dog but she's not. 
The only time I worry about there actual weight is when there on a diet. I don't care what it is as long as it goes down every week.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My harvey is now 11 months old and weighs exactly 20kg and i do keep him very lean as i hate to see all the fat staffs wondering about  he is however only 16 inches tall though


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dex Staff cross is a whopping 28kg- fat lad! However he has a good wasit and his last few ribs are just visible. He was only 24kg when I got him!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

My foster staffy Cassie is slightly over 12kg at 9 months, though could do with putting on a little bit. I feel she's a little too hollow behind the ribs. I dunno if she's full staff, she looks mostly staff probably just badly bred/unregistered. Her face is a little longer. Maybe she's a pitbull  :lol:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I know when I went to crufts a couple of years ago my friend was really surprised at how small staffies actually are, I think it would be interesting to see the difference in 'pet' bred and KC bred pure staffies.


my dogs are all KC

Dylan - 7yrs 17 inches and 20kg (100% carrying way too much weight but despite diet no change can be made - he does have arthritus to both elbows)

















Charlie - 6 yrs, 15 inches and is 17kg (way too heavy and i consider her over weight BUT with TPLO surgery 2 one leg and recently under going TTA to ther other cruciate exercise is not quite what it should be for her - she doesn't eat much bless her but piles the weight on 

















Indi - 4 yrs, 16 inches and 20kg

































Bree - 18mths, Just under 15 inches in height and she is 14kg ( IMO i would like her with less weight but i have chosen to wait until she hits 2 before pushing her for better condition.

















Piper (Bree's litter Sister before i rehomed her) was 15kg









I would like to say that i still feel that weight is something unique to each owner and that you can't always go on a the actual weight to ascertain wither your dog is over weight or not. e.g my two boys are the same weight in numbers yet clearly to the eye they are at different ends of the scale when it comes to muscle tone, fitness and how much fat they carry


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

Indi looks like he is in very good shape.


----------



## Loaf (Jan 10, 2012)

Achilles is 6 1/2 months old (29 weeks) and he weighs 14.9kg.

He's kc registered.

That was me standing on the scales and weighing myself first, then stepping on while holding him.


----------



## I love me kids (Aug 29, 2017)

Milliepoochie said:


> would be interesting to hear the weights of some KC Registered Staffies? ? As in are they coming out smaller than some of the staffies we see on the street?
> 
> Millie is 21Kg (Rottie X Shar Pei) and is quite obviously to the naked eye taller and larger than my sisters Staffy Maizie.


Hi ive got a female kc registered short legged staff and she was weighed last week at 16.6kg


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I love me kids said:


> Hi ive got a female kc registered short legged staff and she was weighed last week at 16.6kg


Why are you replying to a 6 year old thread?


----------



## I love me kids (Aug 29, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> Why are you replying to a 6 year old thread?


I didnt no ive only just signed up 2 it


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I love me kids said:


> I didnt no ive only just signed up 2 it


You can start your own thread if you want to discuss your dogs.


----------



## I love me kids (Aug 29, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> You can start your own thread if you want to discuss your dogs.


Im sure i can post how ever i want to


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I love me kids said:


> I didnt no ive only just signed up 2 it


Hi and welcome to the forum.

This is an old thread, so do begin a new one if you like.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

@I love me kids it would probably be best to start a new thread, we would love to hear all about your girl 

Closing this now :Locktopic


----------

